# [SOLVED] Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data



## justmiracle78 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I have a Dell D410 about 2 yrs old and I recently got a Blue Screen and need help getting my data out. Reading through many articles on google regarding this error, it seems like I am out of luck. But I still want to know if I can still recover my data before I chuck this HD away. I was reading somewhere that I should literally freeze my HD. I did however did the Dell Dianostic test by pressing FN + Power and it gave me this error:

Start DST SHort Test
Test Results : Fail
Error COde : 1000-0146
Msg : Unit 0: DST Log contains previous error(s).

Basic facts:
System= Latitude D410
BIOS Version: A02 (02/03/2005)
Processor = Pen M
HD = 60 GB HDD

Please walk me through to either retrieve my files or at least allow me to get into windows long enough to extra as much data as I can. Is there a place where I can take my HD to have the data extracted?

Please help!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*

Hi and welcome to TSF.
Provided your HD is not totally dead, the best way would be to slave it to another machine, preferably a desktop. You will need an adaptor for the IDE cable as the socket is smaller on the 2½ inch drive. Provided you can then read it you should be able to copy your data. To slave it to another laptop you will need a special enclosure with a USB connection.


----------



## justmiracle78 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*



JohnthePilot said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF.
> Provided your HD is not totally dead, the best way would be to slave it to another machine, preferably a desktop. You will need an adaptor for the IDE cable as the socket is smaller on the 2½ inch drive. Provided you can then read it you should be able to copy your data. To slave it to another laptop you will need a special enclosure with a USB connection.


Thanks for the suggestion, is this something i can buy from bestbuy or is this something i need order via internet?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*

I'm not sure where you'd get it in the States, but this is what you need.


----------



## justmiracle78 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*



JohnthePilot said:


> I'm not sure where you'd get it in the States, but this is what you need.


John, i bought USB converter that you mentioned above. Luckly I am able to access the HD. Unfortunately, the particular Folder that I need access to gives me an error. Is there away for me fix this HD so I can pop i back into my laptop and recover the data through that way? I just need help to get my data out pls!


----------



## justmiracle78 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*

I tried copy the entire folder into my External HD and it gives me this error:

See attachment


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*

Try this.


----------



## justmiracle78 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*

Thanks John! You're the man!!!!

It worked... I ordered a new HD and I made a copy of my Data.

Thanks again!


----------



## justmiracle78 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*

last question thou...

there are some softwares that i've installed on my old HD and I noticed that I can access them. Is there anyway to just copy the entire folder and copy them into my new HD without actually going through the installation?

If not, we can consider this thread as CLOSED.

Thanks


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Error Code : 1000-0146 Need help to at least recover my data*

Programs can't just be copied I'm afraid, they have to be installed as it is necessary to make changes to the new registry etc.


----------

